#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-25
<jack_> i installed 11.04 last night
<jack_> its *amazing*
<akgraner> jack_, I <3 it...
<jack_> akgraner: there are a couple of things I would change due to personal preference, but unity has really blown me away. i wasn't expecting it to be so great
<Tracy_P> Would Unity work on a netbook using the "Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 500", 2 GIG of ram, Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz?
<holstein> Tracy_P: work?
<holstein> theres supposed to be a 2D version as well
<holstein> so in theory
<holstein> unity runs on anything
<holstein> but that should be plenty
<Tracy_P> I've seen talk about this, I thought I might have a look at it.
<holstein> i had it running live on my netbook of similar specs
<Tracy_P> That's what I was thinking about doing first.
<Tracy_P> Put it on a 1gig SSD and bring it up.
<holstein> it is still beta
<holstein> although, its mostly stable now
<akgraner> if you graphics card won't support it - then it will automatically install the classic desktop
<akgraner> s/you/your
<holstein> akgraner: classic? or the 2d unity?
<holstein> intel is usually very well supported
<akgraner> From what I've seen it just falls back to the classic desktop - as people told me "he it looks the same"
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats too bad
<akgraner> I have intel graphics here and it works just fine
<holstein> maybe the 2d unity is still on the way
<holstein> or scraped
<akgraner> it's there
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> you would think it would fall back to that
<akgraner> one sec I'll get the right answer for you
<akgraner> classic desktop
<holstein> and thats the proper functionality?
<akgraner> the 2d version has to be specifically installed
<holstein> interesting call
<akgraner> yep that's the way it is for this cycle...not sure what's planned for 11.11 but for this release that's the plan for now
<holstein> well, *if* gnome gets yanked like its supposed to
<akgraner> what do you mean
<holstein> they'll either have to have the 2d one in there too
<akgraner> unity is a shell for GNOME it's just not GNOME shell
<holstein> but, gnome is not going to be in 11.10
<holstein> or thats the plan at least*
<akgraner> there is a PPA available for GNOME 3 if people what to use it now...
<akgraner> ahhh
<holstein> no classic desktop by then
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> wasn't sure where you were going
<holstein> SO, unity will need to revert to the 2d unity
<holstein> OR just not support old and tricky hardware
<akgraner> yep for 11.11
<holstein> we are planning on moving ubuntustudio to XFCE
<holstein> i think im going to look at going that route too
<holstein> or go back to fluxbox :)
<akgraner> GNOME Isn't going awaay
<akgraner> away
<akgraner> we will still be using GNOME
<holstein> well, i dont like gnome3 worse i think
<akgraner> but GNOME has moved to GNOME 3 so the support for the classic desktop won't be supported upstream iirc
<holstein> i'll wail til natty is final
<holstein> and install it on something
<holstein> give unity a proper look
<akgraner> holstein, I'll get the correct  answer on the classic desktop support in 11.10...
<akgraner> but GNOME is not going away...:-)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> it'll stay in the repos
<holstein> but it *should* become gnome3 at some point
<akgraner> I dunno if that will happen either...:-/
<holstein> maybe someone in cannonical will maintain that older branch of gnome
<holstein> im sure some community support will be around for it
<holstein> at least for a while
<holstein> to be honest
<holstein> i really just tolerate the current gnome
<akgraner> I think they want to keep the look and feel of the desktops the same - and for theis release I don't think Unity 2d is completely ready
<akgraner> so for this release we'll have the classic desktop available
<holstein> on some level, i appreciate the push for 3d
<holstein> thats really the only way we can get to that next level
<holstein> with modern UI's
<holstein> but, i can empathize with folks with older hardware
<holstein> or just that random via chip like i have
<Nivex> and most of the 3D drivers are non-Free :/
<holstein> still, i dont think that should necessarily be a view point of cannonical
<holstein> if they want to push things a bit
<holstein> and put out something modern
<holstein> thats a good way to do it
<holstein> just require 3D
<akgraner> I dunno I can't speak for what Canonical does or doesn't do...
<akgraner> but look at the the push from GNOME for an new UI - it's not just Ubuntu
<holstein> well, im just talking down both sides...
<holstein> yeah, gnome3 has been a long time in the making
<Nivex> any update on the power management regression? That's a showstopper for me upgrading my laptop and notebook
<akgraner> Nivex, I have't heard anything about that
<holstein> Nivex: is there a bug# ?
<holstein> that sounds bad :/
<Nivex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nivex> mmm bisecting :)
<holstein> too bad
<holstein> that was one argument for moving to natty
<holstein> i just assumed i would get better power management
<akgraner> doesn't Fedora have the same issue though?  Don't know just asking?
<Nivex> holstein: one does generally assume improvement.  pesky regressions
<holstein> akgraner: i guess if its kernel related
<holstein> they should
<akgraner> so it looks like it's an upstream kernel bug and they are looking into it - pgraner is going to comment in the bug about it as that is all I know about it...
<holstein> yeah, they'll sort it out
<holstein> i installed lucid on this netbook
<holstein> wifi and sound were broken
<Nivex> akgraner: sweet, will be good to hear it from the authority :)
<holstein> in plugged it in to the router
<holstein> upgraded
<holstein> got a kernel update and everything worked :)
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> yeah as I am certainly not the authority on any of that (much less anything else) ;-P
<holstein> i dont know, i think you should scrap the NT from your NTEU title :)
 * BugeyeD likes the natty b2 installer. being multi-threaded is nice, where i can answer required questions while the software is being installed.
<BugeyeD> may not be new for this release, but it's the first time i've noticed.
<BugeyeD> of course, i usually go for the curses installer and did not this time - could be a very old feature i suppose
<holstein> the installer is looking great
<holstein> i dont like the way the GRUB set up is assumed these days
<holstein> but it looks awesome
<Nivex> what is the ATI equivalent to the nvidia-settings package?
<holstein> i dont think there is one
<internalkernel> Im still on the fence with the unity interface... but I do like it better than the classic gnome.
<internalkernel> I considered for a small moment moving to Mint Debian...
<Tracy_P> You mention Unity is still in Beta? http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<Tracy_P> Internet here isn't fast enough to be nice to the others that need it for work. So it will wait until I get home.
<bac> Tracy_P: the next release of ubuntu (11.04) is in beta until thursday.  unity did appear in the netbook version for 10.10.
<Tracy_P> Thanks for the clarification
<jack_> im using an old ass laptop (like 4 years old heh) and it runs unity out of the box
<jack_> with an intel graphics card
<holstein> yeah, intel is usually a pretty easy time
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-26
<Nivex> billfarrow: aww, I was hopin' to see you on Thursday
<billfarrow> Nivex: I'll be there
<Nivex> billfarrow: ah, your RSVP on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/906/detail/ is No
<billfarrow> Nivex: just a small problem with the way user id's are linked, I have corrected the attendance status now.
<Nivex> \o/
<holstein> yeah, i wish i could make it out there
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-27
 * BugeyeD starting to really like tmux as a replacement for gnu-screen
<Nivex> I've started playing with it at home
<Nivex> it's a slight paradigm shift
<Nivex> of course I started messing with panes pretty quickly
<Nivex> I imagine if I just did a 1:1 feature map with screen it would probably just be a matter of relearning/rebinding keys
<Nivex> it would be interesting if Ubuntu could port its byobu stuff over to tmux
<Nivex> since tmux was designed to be more scriptable, and is being more actively maintained
<Nivex> coxn: ^^^
<coxn> Nivex: noted
<coxn> yeah I'm pretty wedded (sp?) to byobu
<coxn> and the traditional screen keybindings
<coxn> if the byobu folks (person?) migrate, I definitely will go along
<Nivex> I've not worked with byobu, so I wouldn't miss the "pretty" bits.  There are some keybinding changes I need to make
<Nivex> which is essentially one of the first things I do in mutt.  To this day I'm still using PINE keybindings :)
<BugeyeD> byobu? unfamiliar with that ... probably know what it is, just don't recognize the name.
<Nivex> it's ubuntu's prettification of screen.  https://launchpad.net/byobu  (interestingly the first Google hit ahead of the wikipedia definition)
<BugeyeD> oh, i recognize that. just not the name.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-28
<Nivex> I apologize in advance: I'm probably going to be nerding out on space stuff tomorrow night at the party. Shuttle launch is Friday afternoon
<BugeyeD> Nivex: if i could attend, i'd be nerding out with you.
<BugeyeD> anyone here been aboard the narwhal?
<BugeyeD> other than myself, of course? :)
<Nivex> the space tweep parties have already begun :D
<Nivex> to whomever set up the LoCo event at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/906/detail/
<Nivex> it says 1900UTC. ITYM 1900 EDT
<BugeyeD> i can't think of anything wrong with a 2pm party ...
<BugeyeD> _especially_ if there's beer involved and i should be at work
<akgraner> Its EDT
<akgraner> I just can't figure out how to change it in the LoCo Directory
<mhall119> akgraner: in LD, an event's timezone is based on the venue's timezone
<akgraner> well I registered it
<akgraner> and somehow it's UTC
<akgraner> I don't have time to fix it right now
<akgraner> working on an article
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> I'll fix it for you
<akgraner> Thanks!
<bac> akgraner:  when do you get to town?
<akgraner> about 6
<mhall119> done, 1900 EDT
<akgraner> Becca has a doctors appt this morning
<akgraner> so we'll leave after that
<akgraner> and I have a couple articles I need to post
<akgraner> release announcement went out earlier than ever today so IU'm scrambling
<Nivex> dayum.  ubuntu.com has 11.04 on the page already.  It's not usually up until much later in the day.
<Italian_Plumber> And people the world over are wondering how to pronounce "Narwhal".
<Italian_Plumber> and I'm wondering how to pronounce "Oneiric"
<Italian_Plumber> I prefer "squeeze" so much better.
<Nivex> is it your main squeeze? :)
<Italian_Plumber> I think they could at least choose animals people have heard of
<Nivex> where's the fun in that? Ubuntu is useful *and* educational!
 * Nivex is trying to find a mirror that actually answers with current xubuntu zsync file
<Nivex> err jigdo file
<Italian_Plumber> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Salvador_Dali_NYWTS.jpg
<Nivex> phew, got the file from cdimage.u.c. now I just gotta get the .template and I can hand over to the local mirror
<Nivex> \o/
<Nivex> I wonder how much disk space it takes to mirror an entire release
<Nivex> ah here we are: 66,554,451,321 bytes for lucid
<Italian_Plumber> not too bad
<Nivex> interesting.  the 11.04 desktop CD I just tried doesn't have the menu bars detached from the windows
<Nivex> in the legacy GNOME mode
<holstein> Nivex: :/
<akgraner> hey how's the weather in Raleigh?
<akgraner> I heard you all are under tornado warnings?
<jack_^> o_O
<Nivex> jack_^: O_O
<jack_^> D:
<Nivex> akgraner: I haven't seen any warnings for this area, just watches
<jack_^> we had high window watch/warning earlier. i dont remember which one
 * Nivex jigdo's the alternate ISOs from the on-campus mirror
<Nivex> though I wonder if I ought to try the DVD image this time around
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-29
 * _marx_ had a pretty Natty available notice when he got home
 * _marx_ also had first real blood work job; thawed freezer of venison; replace floor including joists
<_marx_> gotta hide parts and quits
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-30
<_marx_> date
<_marx_> just so yall know here it goes upgrade by gui
<_marx_> i'm expecting 12 hours or so
<_marx_> update manager is saying 28-30 minutes
<_marx_> dl part of course
<_marx_> 1564 packages; how bad could it break?
<_marx_> it's okay if have alpine setup ;-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-01
<_marx_> elinks, lynx i don't need no stinking gui! alpine for email, what year is this anyway?
<_marx_> nothing but the update manager, xchat and gkrellm running
<_marx_> about an hour to go
<_marx_> t-19
<_marx_> restart now yehaw
<_marx_> an and a half, not to shaby
<_marx_> well it works anyway
<_marx_> i see a new user on the horizon
<_marx_> do people really use Trash?
<_marx_> maybe it's just me but i know the difference between rm and mv
<_marx_> gah, i hate double clicks
<_marx_> gkrellm needs a new icon for the thing on the left
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-26
<Nivex> Happy release day!
<akgraner> Woot woot - Linaro 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS both release today - I'm a happy camper. :-)
<billf> congrats !
 * Nivex waits for Xubuntu ISOs
<Nivex> I'm gonna get my torrent all up in here :)
<Nivex> damnit irssi, when I say "/list xubuntu" I mean list all channels with that in their name, not list ALL the channels
<Nivex> (that took awhile)
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> if only it were that easy to make computers understand what you wanted them todo :-P
<holstein> sudo apt-get install sentience ears
<holstein> :you do not have permission :/
<_markb1_> Kubuntu 12.04 "up" yet?  getting the ping from "apper" (annoying...)
<holstein> MarkB1: everything is "up"
<holstein> i think getting the links updated and all that might take a while
<MarkB1> holstein: thanks, will check Kubu blogs/whatever for feedback (first) -- in no hurry, 11.10 has been so solid... :-)
<holstein> wouldnt be a big deal to get a daily though, or the beta and just update
<holstein> OR, search for a torrent
<holstein> MarkB1: the feedback will be "be patient as things populate"
<holstein> +, the sites have just been down some today
<MarkB1> holstein: then I will sit back for a week or so.... ha
<holstein> lots of traffic
<holstein> MarkB1: nah... later today, or tomorrow
<MarkB1> ah OK
<holstein> *everyone* is just hitting the servers right now
<MarkB1> this is my main (only) development / user desktop (on a t-400) -- it *has* to work...
<MarkB1> right
<MarkB1> holstein: do you have 12.04 going OK?
<holstein> sure... im running 10.04 on my audio production machine
<holstein> just havent had time to switch it up
<holstein> MarkB1: 12.04 is stable... i have tested it on quite a few boxes live and native
<MarkB1> holstein: cool.   Is this personal or for biz or both?
<holstein> it'll be great on the production rig, but i cant just "do it" really quick in an afternoon
<MarkB1> 4.8 KDE stability is primary -- I presume the underlying Linux, is
<MarkB1> ah good
<holstein> MarkB1: very little personal on that machine actually
<holstein> not that i do that much work on it either
<MarkB1> I have no servers at this time (that I manage or use), so desktop is it
<holstein> TBH, it sits there most of the time
<holstein> but, i fire it up, and it does the job
 * MarkB1 living on (and typing) on my t-400 on 11.10 Kubuntu....
<MarkB1> by the way, I highly recommend Clementine for a music player, it is very usable and works great
<holstein> eh.. i use VLC
<holstein> i looked at clementine though.. very nice
<holstein> i actually listen to music quite seldom on the computer
<MarkB1> yeah, I pull Sky.fm and a lot of NPR stations on it... and some local MP3s -- I have a great notebook speaker, so I use it a lot
<MarkB1> this thing is awesome:  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=736258&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details
<holstein> i do very little music listening recreationally
<MarkB1> really good sound, esp if you are an audiophile or music lover
<holstein> cool
<MarkB1> yeah, turns  my t-400 into a portable "stereo" -- totally addictive
<MarkB1> along with Spotify and Clementine ;)
<holstein> i havent tried spotify
<holstein> i use pandora sometimes
<MarkB1> OK, back to focusing on phone screen with Large Red Derby company ...
<holstein> MarkB1: right on!
<MarkB1> spotify is well worth investigating
<MarkB1> yeah
<MarkB1> thanks!
<holstein> MarkB1: if you get a minute, search for me on there
<holstein> mike holstein
<MarkB1> on???  pandora?
<holstein> spotify
<MarkB1> ah OK
<holstein> i can search pandora
<holstein> i *should* have a solo album showing up at those places soon
<holstein> if not, i need to check into it
<holstein> i have my personal stuff up on bandcamp, but im going with a small indy label for a new thing
<holstein> going to see if its worth the hassle
<holstein> anyways.. good to catch up with you :)
<MarkB1> holstein: yes, likewise
<Nivex> poor cdimage.u.c
<billf> Nivex: have you booked your SELF rooms yet ?
<Nivex> I was waiting to see how our email thread goes.
<billf> Nivex: we should ping Jeff and Justis too
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-29
<Nivex> I've been hearing some recommendations to hold off on upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 until 12.04.1, but I can't remember if that's just for desktop
<Nivex> never mind, found it in the release notes for server: "It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in July, before upgrading."
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-04-24
<Pinky> hi all looking for help upgrading virtualbox
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-04-25
<tomonori> 0.0
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-25
<ChinnoDog> so... release party?
<holstein> ChinnoDog: where?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I live in Beaufort. iirc all of you are far away.
<holstein> well, it can be a virtual one
<holstein> just host what you like, ChinnoDog ..
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-26
<holstein> ChinnoDog: so, whats the plan?
<holstein> or, were you juse wondering if there were release parties? there could still be an ubuntu replease party somewhere in NC, but, this channel and community are quite dead..
<holstein> if you want something, you'll have to make it happen..
<holstein> id be more than happy to get behind anyone else's efforts.. im not in the position to instigate anything on my own, anytime soon..
<ChinnoDog> I was just wondering if there were any. When I was in the PA loco they had release parties but they don't do them anymore either. :-(
<holstein> ChinnoDog: are you subscribed to the list?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-27
<ChinnoDog> holstein: No, and I don't know why. My only explanation is I probably tried and it didn't work.
<ChinnoDog> There, I submitted the subscription request again.
<ChinnoDog> oh. I am already on the list but I forgot to make a filter for it. Oops.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-28
<holstein> ChinnoDog: well, if there are events, or activity, it will be on the list.. and you should get an email
<holstein> if you want to host something, you can use the list.. theres also the more active WNC linux users group
<ChinnoDog> holstein: WNC?
<holstein> ChinnoDog: wnc = western north carolina.. you are in northcarolina, now, corrrect?
<holstein> anyways.. http://www.wnclug.info/
<holstein> and #wnclug
<holstein> http://mailman.main.nc.us/mailman/listinfo/wnclug
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-29
<holstein> ChinnoDog: so, are you in north carolina?
<ChinnoDog> holstein: Yes. Beaufort. I'm not really a permanent resident but I've been here for about a year.
<kenvandine> ChinnoDog, Beaufort huh... i grew up on Harkers Island
<ChinnoDog> I haven't been there yet. Soon as boat is floating again I'll stop by. :-)
<kenvandine> i haven't been back in quite a while, live in Durham now
<ChinnoDog> Durham is cute. It needs an ocean. My last job was based out of there.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2018-04-28
<_marx_> hey SimonNL
<SimonNL> entering this channel made me think of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtLqmWt2h2g
